# Thursday 2/12



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Wanted to get out so I took a couple hook and linersfishing. Went looking for big Ajs. Got to the spot where they usually hang only to find a 40lber. Stoned him, strung him up and decided tohit another spot.

Ilet the hook and liners catch some snapper for a while then decided to get back in. I dropped in to a nice 70 or 80lber lined him up and let it rip. I started swimming hard to get to some structure to hold on to and he decided that wasnt happening. Needless to say he wrapped up and cut my mono on the wreck taking my shiny new Riffe shaft with him, oh and Clays tip. Got on the boat pissed and restrung the gun. Dropped in on a50lber or so and gave him the shaft. That bastard pulled of leaving me only gill plates. I ended up shooting a couple of 20s to limit the boat. The hook and line guys had fun so it was a good day.










Brandon with a snap










Water feeling good










Hook and liners hold spearos fish










Nice little donkey


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Brandy (2/12/2009)*
> 
> Wanted to get out so I took a couple hook and linersfishing. Went looking for big Ajs. Got to the spot where they usually hang only to find a 40lber. Stoned him, strung him up and decided tohit another spot.
> 
> ...


Thats not legal , is it? Didnt somebody get slammed for spearing more than their limit of flounder and giving some to some people fishing?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

opcornopcorn this is a two bagger and i predict this thread will be deleted within 24 hours:letsdrink


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Ill share that opcornwith you WaterHazard.....Could someone get us a couple Cokes....please????


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

:grouphug


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Technically, it's a possession limit right? So it doesn't matter who gets them.

Always been a fun topic to discuss.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Check those calm seas....Great call Brandy to head out man...Wish it were me...

Fine eats there! Let me know if you need a neighbor to share with..LOL

Jimmy


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I gave all the fish to those guys. They dont get out with me because its a bitch to hook and line plus dive at the same time.They had a blast. It was perfect out there today.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

actually, during the flounder debate I think it was determined that the law said "harvested" meaningif its one per person and you have 5 people on the boat, each person has to catch their own. Does that happen in reality? No, but last time this came up the anglers got bashed for days and even called law violators because they did the exact same thing.....just saying....:doh BTW, I don't know what the law actually says, so all i know is what i hear like everyone else...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good for you....glad you were able to co-mingle with the line guys today...I'm sure they're going to enjoy the eats..May switch the venue this Sat to craw daddy's...Hot N spicy for V-day...Only a La. wife would appreciate that.LOL

Jimmy


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Man those seas look beautiful. I think I got wood looking at the pics.

Nice jacks as well.:clap


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Good call Brandy, it look like it was a beautiful day. Nice fish! Thanks for the invite but I had a wonderful time working on that house :banghead :banghead


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

What was the vis?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job on getting out there man. You got to get those good winter days when you can. I had to get out there the other day and just run my boat on the muffs just to keep it from gumming up on me. I haven't been out in a while. It's killing me. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (2/13/2009)*What was the vis?


Murky on top but started clearing at 40ft.to about 75ft on the first dive. Moved 10 miles and it was a dirty 20ft.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report, those seas look awesome. If I knew it was going to be that calm I would have called in and went fishing instead!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awsome man! Wish I coulda went man!

By the way...not tryin to bust balls, but if someone thinks someone did somethin illegal, aint it better to PM them in private instead of call them out in public on the post? To qoute there post so they cant edit it to cover there ass if they made a mistake seems like it isnt really a sincere gesture of concern. Ive seen people post something out of ignorance, and sent them a private pm to let them know that they might not have been aware (wich they probably werent if they posted it publicly) and they should edit there post and be aware in the future not to do whatever it was they did.

Besides, I dont know a single person ANYWHERE who when they go out and fish, if aperson catches there *personal* limit of snapper or other fish, they stop fishing and don't help limit out the *boat.* Can anybody really say that? _*EVERYODY goes for a boat limit...I dont care what anybody says.*_

And the difference between hook& line andspearfishing doesnt matter, bag limits are the same, and they both fall under the same licence.SO it isnt any differnt than 3 hook&line guys on the boat, one catches one AJ, one catches 2, and one catches none, and they call it a good day and go home.

Sweet job Brandy...hope we slay em tommorow. Lookin to limit on grouper and sanpper. I know where theres a jewfish too.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Im glad your going Clay. I will shoot your limit for you too. That way the fish will be a decent size.:moon


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (2/13/2009)*actually, during the flounder debate I think it was determined that the law said "harvested" meaningif its one per person and you have 5 people on the boat, each person has to catch their own. Does that happen in reality? No, but last time this came up the anglers got bashed for days and even called law violators because they did the exact same thing.....just saying....:doh BTW, I don't know what the law actually says, so all i know is what i hear like everyone else...


I did it to save the Snapper.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brandy (2/13/2009)*Im glad your going Clay. I will shoot your limit for you too. That way the fish will be a decent size.:moon


There...now I qouted you so you cant delete it. You bastard :moon


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/13/2009)*Awsome man! Wish I coulda went man!
> 
> By the way...not tryin to bust balls, but if someone thinks someone did somethin illegal, aint it better to PM them in private instead of call them out in public on the post? To qoute there post so they cant edit it to cover there ass if they made a mistake seems like it isnt really a sincere gesture of concern. Ive seen people post something out of ignorance, and sent them a private pm to let them know that they might not have been aware (wich they probably werent if they posted it publicly) and they should edit there post and be aware in the future not to do whatever it was they did.
> 
> ...




Actually Clay your right about the quote. The reason I mentioned the whole thing is because a while back, a guy goes diving and shoots some fisherman some flounder because they werent catching anything. This same guy posted the pics.A group of veteran members of this forum crucified the guy for doing a good gestureand some members actually called FWC and reported him. It did start an investigation. My point is I dont personally see anything wrong with it , but on this forum itsstrange that one member gets hammered but others who have buddies dont. This guy was told he was a law violator and resource thief and everything else. I really dont care if I PM'ed him or not or if he covers his ass or not. I'm not out to report him,hell he may not know better. The law states right from the FWC website"<P align=left>Harvester?Regardless of what species you are fishing for, bag limits are only for properly licensed individuals and those people exempt from licensing requirements who are actively harvesting, and those people harvesting may not exceed the individual bag limit<P align=left>and take someone else?s bag limit. That is, people (including children) who are not actively harvesting or are not properly licensed (if license is required) may NOT be counted for the purpose of bag limits.

I wanted to see which way the reviews went.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like it was beautiful day on the water Brandy. Did everything go pretty smooth with coordinating the fisherman and the divers at the same time?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job on the fish Brandy, glad you took advantage of those seas, I drove by them on base and was hoping some of my spearing brethren were out there. 

DoneDeal, as for the law...and I swear I'm not starting anything here, just curious. Does that mean that if I were to take my 4 yr old son out fishing and I brought in 2 aj's that we would be illegal? I always thought he'd count for a limit, but I suppose, there is no way really for him to have actually caught the fish, i.e.a harvester, nor is he required to have a license. I think that's the way it reads huh? Kind of a bummer I was gonna use the kids for more fish.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *DoneDeal2 (2/13/2009)* <P align=left>Harvester?Regardless of what species you are fishing for, bag limits are only for properly licensed individuals and those people exempt from licensing requirements who are actively harvesting, and those people harvesting may not exceed the individual bag limit<P align=left>and take someone else?s bag limit. That is, people (including children) who are not actively harvesting or are not properly licensed (if license is required) may NOT be counted for the purpose of bag limits.


I never saw the other post, and I do agree, I have seen this forum jump someone who is new or unknown and doesnt spend half there life on here like the rest of us seem to, and I think it's bull when that happens. It happened to me 3 years when I first got on here.

If it was the same situation, and I had seen the same post, I woulda defended the guy even if he had a post count of one...

By the recounts of the post though, it almost sounds like he gave fish to another boat? Not that I persoannlay would make a big deal, but that is a bit of a different situation than limiting uot your own boat.

Also, again not trying to start crap, but the fwc info you qouted still is a little gray. It says that they must be actively harvesting, which the other 2 on the boat were, they were only pulling up grouper and snapper though. 

If I am reading that right, it means the guy in the tower during cobia season doesnt count even if he does have a licence? Or if 2 poeple have a hand in reeling in a big tuna, does it count towards both of there individual bag limits? The way they wrote that when they injected that "that is" in there, then said "people (including children) who are not actively harvesting or are not properly licensed" kinda changed the whole meaning around, making it sound like they are againts you taking a boatload of either children, unlicenced people, or people not involved in the fishing at all (wether it be chunking, chumming, rerigging baits, or driving the boat while trolling which are all still part of "harvesting"), and catching there limit too.

At least that seems to me that is what they are trying to convey. I could be wrong.

Otherwise, there are at least 5000 post on this forum that talk about 2 or more people on a boat fishing, and one having terrible luck while the other one or more were doing great, and they brought in the limit, or at least more than that INDIVIDUALS limit. Also every troller and cobia fishing adventure just about would be in violation.

Again, I may be wrong.

I'm just gonna go shoot abunch of jewfish tommorow. :letsdrink:doh


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/13/2009)*I'm just gonna go shoot abunch of jewfish tommorow. :letsdrink:doh


shootthe biggun on the mass :letsdrink


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Well I was one of the guys in that picture, damn that meat sure tasted good last night! Guess I shouldnt post any of those pictures of the snappers I put in my tackle bag huh? :moon Its just me helicopter lures (snort) werent werkin.. Banjo minna's either. Blaaaaaah....... :sleeping


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful water Brandy - Biggest issue I can see is poor shot placement oke killing a couple big ones that got away and then going to the kids playground and whacking a couple babies.....



Want like heck to get out there!! Got my nitrox now but haven't got my tanks in for cleaning - soon I'll be daze free diving. Good report.



:letsdrink

Stressless


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Stressless (2/13/2009)*Beautiful water Brandy - Biggest issue I can see is poor shot placement oke killing a couple big ones that got away and then going to the kids playground and whacking a couple babies.....
> 
> Want like heck to get out there!! Got my nitrox now but haven't got my tanks in for cleaning - soon I'll be daze free diving. Good report.
> 
> ...


We have plenty of tanks , come on. Its always the one that got away Bob!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont see the gray area. Its pretty clear to me. Regardless, like I said its nothing personal...I really wanted to see how members reacted after the other incident. Now, I know.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i would always rather see the boats full limit, no matter who killed them. i have never once been stopped by the fwc and had them ask me specifically who caught what fish. and from now on i guess i will remember to tag them so i knowwhos are whos.

Anyways, forget about all that crap. ill be up there for a week and a half on tues of next week. so if you guys want to go and kill some fish let me know.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sniper, got your message, crazy week, ill give you a call this weekend. I wasnt out diving thursday like you thought....Ill explain later. And let us know in advance hwen your comming so we can get out


----------

